# NPC under house arrest



## DonTadow (Jun 23, 2012)

Ack!!

I'm not sure if I did something wrong or forgot a detail but my PCs arrested Luc Jierre at the end of Adventure 1.  I assumed the house arrest was still going on even throughout adventure 3. HOwever, this looks like Luc should have been released a long time ago. Is that true?  Or is there a reason risur would allow him released under house arrest.  

IF i screwed up, my go to is to have the background be that Luc's custody was released and a pardon issued by the King weeks before the adventure.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 23, 2012)

Luc Jierre? No. Nathan Jierre is the guy who was on Axis Island. He's the cousin of Lya. 

Luc Jierre is a new character, not detailed until adventure 4. He's Lya's brother.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah, okay, I got my Jierre's confused.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

